# The Dreyfuss Hudson in All its Glory



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

This is a thread that I am starting for the history of the Dreyfuss Hudson's. Now I know a very, very little bit about them but have come across a lot of amazing pictures of them. This is also mainly a thread so that Tj can add all of his vast knowledge of the Hudson to this thread and to allow others to easily find information on them.

So the first pictures I have of them are 3d dimensional fully detailed and to the print pictures of the engine. these were all made with 3dsmax which runs a person anywhere from 5,000 to 10,000 dollars.

The wire mod/line versions.


















The pre-colored renderings.


























In a white room type of setting/ fully colored.










































































































In a real world type setting, notice the ripples in the tender sides to mimic a real life building technique.


















































So that will be the first post from me on the Dreyfus Hudson's, obviously not to informative but it does provide a lot of great prototype photos of the engine for any scratch builders or perfectionists out there.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I have no plans for building one, but I throughly enjoyed looking at those pictures. Thank you for providing them!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

FABULOUS! Those 3D renderings are incredibly detailed. Who actually created the 3D computer model in 3dsmax? That is an amazing undertaking!

I especially like the all-white renderings. They have a neat "ghost train" look that is perfect for reflecting upon this loco from the past.

A quick repeat of my comments over in the What's New thread:

Streamliner locos were all the rage back in the 1930's. Usually, these were just cosmetic "skins" applied over old, traditional steamers. Here's an excellent weblink on streamliner history (on a jitterbug dance website, of all places!) ...

http://www.jitterbuzz.com/stream.html

My new acquisition, the Lionel 238E (along with the Lionel 1668 and 1688) are based on Raymond Loewy's K-4 design. Loewy was a very popular stylists, with designs that influenced everything from trains, to buildings, to the iconic Greyhound bus.

The Dreyfuss Hudson in your link was designed by Henry Dreyfuss. It was another "skin job". It's Lionel's 221 loco that is modeled after this engine.

Those are incredible (!!!) renderings you posted in the new thread!​
Here's some pics of Lionel's postwar (1946/47) 221 loco (mine, actually) ...




























Here's a couple of Dreyfuss' original US Patent drawings, showing his custom skin styling for the loco (via the jitterbuzz.com website, link above) ...



















Of all of the various 1930's/40's streamliners, I'd have to say that this Dreyfuss Hudson is my favorite. The fin boiler front, and the bulbous cow catcher just ooze that neat classic art-deco style.

I wish I was more of an historian on these old streamliners ... my knowlege is quite limited, but I'll (again) point people to that jitterbuzz weblink, above.

I'd be thrilled to hear any other info people have, and/or historical photos, etc.

Many thanks, GC!

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW, way cool !

B


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys,

I stumbled on this historic real-life footage the the Dreyfuss Hudson cruising along the countryside, and I do mean _cruising_. The Dreyfuss starts at around 0:22 in the video. (It's preceeded by a Vanderbilt-style loco.)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's hauling ... well something.


----------

